# Wanted: Maxeys (Cheshire, Post or Halifax)



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking to buy some maxeys in the hopes of having some mice to show at Halifax. Can collect around the cheshire area, pay for postage or potentially collect at the Halifax show in August.

Let me know if you have any, and what price. Thanks!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Contact Wight Isle Stud on this forum, he makes Maxeys to order.


----------

